# Gold Coast 17th or 18th



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Any trips happening this weekend on or near the Gold Coast?


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Not this week, but next Friday I am keen for anywhere on the GC


----------

